# Why I am a dripper or RDA dripping junkie — 10 reasons



## Waine (14/12/16)

I enjoy RTA (Rebuildable Tank Atomizers) tanks very much but I am leaning more towards buying RDA's (Rebuildable Dripping Atomizers) lately. This post is by no means an attempt to diss RTA or coil tank users. It's just an expression of why I like RDA's so much and why I own more RDA's than RTA's. Obviously both RDA's and RTA' have their own unique purposes for different vaping moods and occasions.

This has been discussed manny times, but to all the newcomers to this forum, I thought it may be helpful.

So here is why I love dripping:

1. RDA's don't break easily. I am a bit of a clumsy vaper, and tend to break the glass tanks on RTA's easily. It is sometimes difficult to find replacement tank glasses, especially when the tank is out of production. And they are pricey. If you take care of a good quality RDA it can last you almost lifetime.

2. RDA's have an interesting, novel appeal. There is something enjoyable about the ritual of having to place a few drops of e-liquid in the juice well and to vape. I like tinkering or playing with gadgets. Drippers look raw, compact and solid. RDA' are more "hands on". There is more of an interaction with the vaping experience. It's almost like the ritual of tobacco pipe smoking where you need to constantly tend to the pipe to get a good smoke. RDA's IMO are generally speaking, enjoyed more by eccentric or adventurous people.

3. Dripping saves juice. If you fill an RTA or any other atomizer, and you get tired of the juice, you have to dump the juice, clean, re wick and re juice. Dripping allows you to taste, clean and re wick with minimal juice consumption.

4. In order to test a new batch of DIY juice, a Dripper does the job. It's sometimes a waste to test in a tank.

5. This may sound weird, but sometimes if you are dripping e.g. a fruit e-juice, you can vape until its dry, then drip another fruit juice. Occasionally you get a nice mix of flavor which actually teaches you how different flavors blend / interact with each other. Especially if you are into DIY. Or you can just chop and change within a specific category of juice, like different puddings, cereals or cream based juice, with the same dripper provided that you vape the wick dry in between re juicing.

6. Generally speaking, the flavor and or airflow control is better in an RDA than in an RTA, RDTA or tanks with factory coils.

7. It's nice to have a few dripping RDA's while working at a desk and being able to quickly chop and change between different juices.

8. You can quickly and cleanly lift off the top cap or chuff cap of an RDA to inspect your coil and wick builds to see the condition. With a tank you have to unscrew it while filled with juice, which can be messy depending on the design of the tank. An RDA can also be cleaned quicker than a tank.

9. If you are a "Cloud Chaser", there is no doubt that due to the construction compactness, and direct hitting from a mod — from most good RDA's, you will get bigger clouds than an RTA or an factory coil atty.

10. Dripping is just cool. I immediately took to it soon after I started vaping. It's not for everyone. It's a different art to vaping which just bites some vapers, but not others. It is relaxing, it gives you something more to do, it's like driving a manual car instead of an automatic.

I own 11 RDA's. My favorite dripper is the Goon 22ml. For some reason, it just performs better than any other dripper I have and the clamps are so versatile. I love everything about the Goon and will be getting a 24mm soon.

Are there any other dripping enthusiasts out there who can add to this, and perhaps enlighten a newcomer to the wonderful world of dripping?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/16)

Excellent summary @Waine !

Lots of food for thought

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/12/16)

so agree @Waine i find tanks have lack of flavour for me. other thing is that from a diy perspective dripper juice i find use lower % flavours and lower nic levels than tanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/12/16)

Waine said:


> View attachment 78682
> 
> 
> I enjoy RTA (Rebuildable Tank Atomizers) tanks very much but I am leaning more towards buying RDA's (Rebuildable Dripping Atomizers) lately. This post is by no means an attempt to diss RTA or coil tank users. It's just an expression of why I like RDA's so much and why I own more RDA's than RTA's. Obviously both RDA's and RTA' have their own unique purposes for different vaping moods and occasions.
> ...



Nice one bud and i agree on every point.
Throughout the day i use my RTA only because im so busy and always running up and down the workshop to sometimes find time to stop and drip can be a mission.

But when i get home my RDA's come out and play and thats all i will use the entire night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/12/16)

I totally agree with sell 10 points.
My favourite pass time nowadays is to pack out all my juices on the coffee table and methodically drip and vape each one after the next, getting that "mixup" of two flavours you mention.
Ahh bliss


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (15/12/16)

You can add that wicking a dripper is foolproof, many tanks have very finicky wicking.

I mainly drip now. I have cheap drippers - a Velocity, a Recoil, a Virus (all clones) and then a Druid which is an original. They all work flawlessly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (15/12/16)

When i started out vaping i purchased the tornado, griffin and gemini RTA's because i was told it is the best. I wasted 7 weeks of vaping on them. I then bought a evic setup with a Sapor 22mm RDA. Since that day i have never looked back.
@Waine ...... all your points are spot-on especially if you are into direct lung hits.
RDA's have only one disadvantage in comparison to RTA's and RDTA's and that is a lack of a reservoir but that does not bother me in the least.
I love everything about them.
Flavour and clouds are just super, building a pleasure, durability commendable, and so on.

Thank goodness not everyone are drippers else i would probably never be able to find a goon that was in stock.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine (15/12/16)

Another point I failed to mention is that with some RDA's you have a juice well that takes as much juice as some of the mini or smaller RTA's. For example, the Pharaoh and the Sapor 25mm. If you wick these properly and with minimal cotton, you can get about 20 "hits" or "drags" out of the RDA.

@KZOR What is your opinion on the Sapor 22mm? Would love to hear, as I have been eying this one for a long time now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (15/12/16)

@Waine 
It is a very straight forward atty with great flavour . ...... it's simplicity is it's charm and reason for it's positive attributes.
Horizontal build decks with sufficient airflow.
I still have two of them and that after 5 months. You will not be disappointed for the price point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (15/12/16)

Also have to agree, love all the aspects of vaping and own multiple devices: RTA, RDTA, RDA & BF RDA's. RTA's/ RDTA for at work and on the road for juice capacity and convenience, BF RDA for my highher nic Tobacco juices and constricted lung hits/ MTL. When I want to relax, test DIY juices my RDA's come in play, easy to coil, dry burn, re- wick and flavour is outstanding current favourite RDA's: Recoil, Goon & TM v1.

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/12/16)

fully agreed. Been loving my goon 24.. Stuff it with so much cotton that i can drip 2ml of juice on it. I really wish someone could point me in the direction of the RDA with biggest juice well?


----------



## KZOR (15/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I really wish someone could point me in the direction of the RDA with biggest juice well?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsyCLown (15/12/16)

I agree completely but this TFV8 has really surprised me to the point where I actually prefer the TFV8 over my dripper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/12/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> fully agreed. Been loving my goon 24.. Stuff it with so much cotton that i can drip 2ml of juice on it. I really wish someone could point me in the direction of the RDA with biggest juice well?


That would be the Troll V2 for a 22mm RDA. It is ridiculous


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I agree completely but this TFV8 has really surprised me to the point where I actually prefer the TFV8 over my dripper.


Yo against which dripper? No offence but if stock TFV8 coils give you better flavor your build skills need a bit of sharpening Sir. It is a good tank. No jokes it kicks. But doesnt touch sides with RDA built well. Even my Phenotype L I get better flavor and thats my cloud chasing atty. Not even a flavor atty at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Waine (15/12/16)

A dripping technique I use which I find very effective is what I want to share. 

This only works on flat base RDA's i.e. Drippers with no air flow holes coming from the bottom. There must be an open channel from the one side of the base to the other side. The RDA's in these pics allow for this flow of juice.

BTW, I have gone back to using single coils on RDA's. I get a sufficiently satisfying vape as I would on a duel coil.

I coil on one side only with a single coil using an ID as thick as the RDA will take. Then I wick in such a way that the wick only barely sits on the open side. There must just be enough wick to allow for a capillary flow to the coiled side. This way you get maximum juice in the juice well giving you more hits per fill. All you have to do is lift the cap and fill the empty side.

On the coiled side, I always keep a gap open underneath the coil.

How do you wick a single coil in your RDA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## PsyCLown (15/12/16)

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Yo against which dripper? No offence but if stock TFV8 coils give you better flavor your build skills need a bit of sharpening Sir. It is a good tank. No jokes it kicks. But doesnt touch sides with RDA built well. Even my Phenotype L I get better flavor and thats my cloud chasing atty. Not even a flavor atty at all.


I have nothing against drippers, I really like them and generally prefer them over tanks.

Pitty you're all the way in Cape Town, would loved to have tried your dripper out sometime with one of your builds to see what it's like.


----------



## PSySpin (15/12/16)

Amen to dripping

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (15/12/16)

Waine said:


> All you have to do is lift the cap and fill the empty side.



Too much hassle for me. If I can't drip directly through the drip tip, I don't drip. Needless to say, spit-back guards are a no-no for me. 

It also raises the intriguing question of whether the Pharaoh is a dripper or a tank. Daniel DJLsb rates it as a tank. He doesn't like dripping through the drip tip on it because you have to tilt the atty or else the liquid drips straight into the airflow hole and leaks. So he takes the top off and fills the reservoir. That makes it a 2ml tank iho and I'm inclined to agree. The only difference between it and the bottom airflow Avo24 is that the Avo has a glass reservoir, the Pharaoh has a metal one. But their functioning is almost identical: take off the top cap, slide a lever to open the refill port, fill the juice reservoir, close the lever, replace top cap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/12/16)

Interesting thread this... I have tried dripping many times and just have never gotten to fall in love with it... I understand dripping because of my squonkers but at least with the squonkers (well the ones with real atties) you saturate the wick and then the excess liquid drains away and the wicks are left with the perfect amount of juice on them... and that's why I think Squonking is as popular as it is...

I must say the Hadaly has been a great dripper and I have spent more time with it than any other dripper ever.


----------



## Daniel (15/12/16)

Still have my old Tugboat V1 , maybe should dust it off and try a build again ....

Only issue I have is why are the authentics so damn expensive , I mean it's not very complicated like an RTA with lot's of moving parts etc ?


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (15/12/16)

Re-Wicking is for amateurs. 

Learn to eat what you put on the table, BEFORE you move on to something else. 

Bad habits waste juice, not the devices themselves.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/12/16)

PsyCLown said:


> I have nothing against drippers, I really like them and generally prefer them over tanks.
> 
> Pitty you're all the way in Cape Town, would loved to have tried your dripper out sometime with one of your builds to see what it's like.


I wont lie I had some really well experienced builders set the standard in my atties for me, so I had a benchmark to work from. Took a good while but all the time was well worth it. Only thing I can say is it was other people's skills that opened my eyes to RDA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (15/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Interesting thread this... I have tried dripping many times and just have never gotten to fall in love with it... I understand dripping because of my squonkers but at least with the squonkers (well the ones with real atties) you saturate the wick and then the excess liquid drains away and the wicks are left with the perfect amount of juice on them... and that's why I think Squonking is as popular as it is...
> 
> I must say the Hadaly has been a great dripper and I have spent more time with it than any other dripper ever.


Funny thing is I understand squonkers now from getting my drip technique right. Let them wick from the bottom, dont paint coils or they go spitty, dont over drip or they get messy when hot and also spitback etc etc. 

I am having a 24mm Goon modded for squonking and getting a DNA squonkbox. I like the atties but I truly feel bottom feed is best. I drip down my posts so it can then feed up from the bottom. Each setset of wicks takes a different size drip. It is a pain.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine (15/12/16)

Daniel said:


> Still have my old Tugboat V1 , maybe should dust it off and try a build again ....
> 
> Only issue I have is why are the authentics so damn expensive , I mean it's not very complicated like an RTA with lot's of moving parts etc ?



@Daniel I have no qualms about buying clones, as much as I would love the authentic ones. As long as the clones are reasonably ok. My two Goon 22mm clones perform fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (16/12/16)

Waine said:


> View attachment 78682
> 
> 
> I enjoy RTA (Rebuildable Tank Atomizers) tanks very much but I am leaning more towards buying RDA's (Rebuildable Dripping Atomizers) lately. This post is by no means an attempt to diss RTA or coil tank users. It's just an expression of why I like RDA's so much and why I own more RDA's than RTA's. Obviously both RDA's and RTA' have their own unique purposes for different vaping moods and occasions.
> ...


You are a man after my own heart, I agree with the reasons you mentioned though I have to admit that RTA s have come a long way in the flavor category and that's a bold statement from this flavor chasing dripping junkie.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/16)

What do you guys think of the RDTAs. I have recently bought the Limitless Plus and the Avo 24. For me the jury is still out. Nice flavor and enough clouds to satisfy any teenager. I find myself subconsciously tipping the RDTA to wet the wicks far too often than is necessary, and this annoys me. Perhaps I am a slow learner and will get used to them.

For fun I tried the AVO 24 on one of my Picos. (with a heat sink). Works fine and doesn't look too silly.


----------



## RichJB (16/12/16)

The RDTAs are fine, I have the Limitless Plus, Avo 24 and Theorem and they all work great. But the reason I still prefer dripping is:

1) An RDTA is still a tank. If you want to change flavour, you have to empty the tank first. Unless you want that weird change-over flavour to last for about three hours. 
2) Wicking is easy on RDTAs but still easier on drippers.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (16/12/16)

RichJB said:


> The RDTAs are fine, I have the Limitless Plus, Avo 24 and Theorem and they all work great. But the reason I still prefer dripping is:
> 
> 1) An RDTA is still a tank. If you want to change flavour, you have to empty the tank first. Unless you want that weird change-over flavour to last for about three hours.
> 2) Wicking is easy on RDTAs but still easier on drippers.


RDTA wicks stay too wet IMO. After a while they get spitty and I get vapers tongue more easily. 
Also not certain if I want that freshly dripped hit on every toot.


----------



## Soutie (16/12/16)

Waine said:


> @Daniel I have no qualms about buying clones, as much as I would love the authentic ones. As long as the clones are reasonably ok. My two Goon 22mm clones perform fantastic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is good to hear, I'm considering getting a goon 24 clone before I buy the actual thing to try it out. You might just have pushed me even closer to doing that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (16/12/16)

Can I be honest. I still have no idea of how the hell one is supposed to use an RDTA or why it is even called that. I mean, how do you drip in a Tank? I have a few "RDTA's" but I treat them as an ordinary RTA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldeo (16/12/16)

I don't have one RDA but I can say this, have you guys tried the Scottish Wicking method on your RDA's. Apparently you can get 20 hits without a dry burn. The downside it uses a lot of Cotton and the upside you don't need to change the cotton every few days. The link is down here

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eldeo (16/12/16)

Oops saw already someone else post this by Alex. My bad.


----------



## Waine (16/12/16)

I only use the Scottish wicking method on everything I wick. Works brilliantly in all my RDA's. I swear by it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (16/12/16)

Waine said:


> Can I be honest. I still have no idea of how the hell one is supposed to use an RDTA or why it is even called that. I mean, how do you drip in a Tank? I have a few "RDTA's" but I treat them as an ordinary RTA.



You don't drip into an RDTA. It is only called that because the action of the juice is fairly similar to a dripper, i.e. it is below the coils and is drawn up into the wicks via capillary action. In a tank, the juice is drawn into the wicks by gravity pressure and from the side. Although even the manufacturers don't abide by that definition. A lot of them just call their tank an RDTA in the belief that it gives the impression of superior quality. 

However, in some cases, it is applied accurately. The Smok TF-RDTA had very different wicking to the G2 or G4 RTA, or the TFV4 or 8. The RDTA wicks rested on a deck which had two vertical wicking holes, with the juice seeping upwards from the bottom. The other Smok tanks wick via channels on the side. The Avocado, Limitless Plus and Theorem are also 'true' RDTA tanks. The juice is below the coils and is drawn upwards into the wicks, it doesn't come in from the side as per the Griffin, Crius, SM, etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eldeo (17/12/16)

RichJB said:


> You don't drip into an RDTA. It is only called that because the action of the juice is fairly similar to a dripper, i.e. it is below the coils and is drawn up into the wicks via capillary action. In a tank, the juice is drawn into the wicks by gravity pressure and from the side. Although even the manufacturers don't abide by that definition. A lot of them just call their tank an RDTA in the belief that it gives the impression of superior quality.
> 
> However, in some cases, it is applied accurately. The Smok TF-RDTA had very different wicking to the G2 or G4 RTA, or the TFV4 or 8. The RDTA wicks rested on a deck which had two vertical wicking holes, with the juice seeping upwards from the bottom. The other Smok tanks wick via channels on the side. The Avocado, Limitless Plus and Theorem are also 'true' RDTA tanks. The juice is below the coils and is drawn upwards into the wicks, it doesn't come in from the side as per the Griffin, Crius, SM, etc.


So that's how the Reo Grand works. I was wondering.


----------



## Eldeo (17/12/16)

Waine said:


> I only use the Scottish wicking method on everything I wick. Works brilliantly in all my RDA's. I swear by it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately it doesn't work great in a RTA. So wasted a lot of cotton to try this, tried it twice. Think it was one and a half cotton UD wipes used up. It was a bummer for me that day, but it gave birth too the coil i'm smoking now. So I'm happy.


----------



## Waine (21/12/16)

Eldeo said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't work great in a RTA. So wasted a lot of cotton to try this, tried it twice. Think it was one and a half cotton UD wipes used up. It was a bummer for me that day, but it gave birth too the coil i'm smoking now. So I'm happy.



@Eldeo Works great for me in all my RTA's. It may have something to do with the fact that I only use Dischem Organic cotton pads for all my wicking. I have spent about 2 months trying different rolling methods, eventually perfecting my own way of doing the "Scottish Roll". I call it "Scottish Viennas". These Dischem (beige color wrapping) are so cheap that you can afford to experiment. I actually had so much fun trying out different rolling methods and finally finding my sweet spot. 

Just a friendly pointer. On vaping forums some readers don't like the word "smoking", but big ups to you if you are happy "vaping" on your happy place coils and wicks.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (22/12/16)

just played around with a tank. Made me appreciate my little squonker that much more. It. Just. Vapes.

Cotton getting a bit dry? Squonk! 

No airlock issues, wicking issues, nada. Add juice, hit the fire button. Enjoy. As a squonk noob I had to be shown once how to coil and wick once (more for the WANT of guidance than the necessity) and I was A-for-away. With this subtank, the first wick was too thin, then the second attempt was possibly too thick. The juice was probably too thick for the tank (90:10). My little "Deadpool" (Pico Squeeze) just doesn't care. It loves me and my juice for who we ARE and that feeling is most definitely reciprocated.

OK, it was a subtank which I am led to believe can be finicky, and I'm still dead set on getting a SM22 for when I'm all growed up, but for now I'm quite happy with the simple please of squeezing the bottle and enjoying some tasty DIY juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Waine (22/12/16)

Its strange, the "Squonker" concept has never grabbed my attention. Never had the desire to acquire one. Infant, I don't even like the word. You know when you just don't like a particular word, and you don't even really know why? Well, I don't even like the word "Squonker", it sounds....almost childish, silly...I don't know....hard to explain. No offence to anyone, it just a personal quirk.

Also, I get tired of one juice flavour quickly. I can't imagine having to squeeze a whole 10 or 12ml plastic bottle of juice before I change it.

Having said that, if "Squonkers" blow your hair back, Great! Each to their own. We all need to find our happy vape! Perhaps one day, by some frieky chance, I will get to try one, and I may just enjoy it.

...."Squonk" -- Squonker".... funny word....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (22/12/16)

Waine said:


> Its strange, the "Squonker" concept has never grabbed my attention. Never had the desire to acquire one. Infant, I don't even like the word. You know when you just don't like a particular word, and you don't even really know why? Well, I don't even like the word "Squonker", it sounds....almost childish, silly...I don't know....hard to explain. No offence to anyone, it just a personal quirk.
> 
> Also, I get tired of one juice flavour quickly. I can't imagine having to squeeze a whole 10 or 12ml plastic bottle of juice before I change it.
> 
> ...


@Waine ... dis post gonna cheese off some peeps. Treat others as you want them to treat you. Although I prefer to say "do unto others before they do unto me"

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## craigb (22/12/16)

Waine said:


> Its strange, the "Squonker" concept has never grabbed my attention. Never had the desire to acquire one. Infant, I don't even like the word. You know when you just don't like a particular word, and you don't even really know why? Well, I don't even like the word "Squonker", it sounds....almost childish, silly...I don't know....hard to explain. No offence to anyone, it just a personal quirk.
> 
> Also, I get tired of one juice flavour quickly. I can't imagine having to squeeze a whole 10 or 12ml plastic bottle of juice before I change it.
> 
> ...



Funnily enough - one of my motivations for getting the Pico Squeeze was so that I could say "I squonk" - just for the sound of the word 

No offence taken, and if today's experience has taught me anything, it's exactly what you said "Each to their own"


----------



## Daniel (22/12/16)

Waine said:


> Its strange, the "Squonker" concept has never grabbed my attention. Never had the desire to acquire one. Infant, I don't even like the word. You know when you just don't like a particular word, and you don't even really know why? Well, I don't even like the word "Squonker", it sounds....almost childish, silly...I don't know....hard to explain. No offence to anyone, it just a personal quirk.
> 
> Also, I get tired of one juice flavour quickly. I can't imagine having to squeeze a whole 10 or 12ml plastic bottle of juice before I change it.
> 
> ...


12ml then don't fill it all the way to the top  or its as easy as swap out with another bottle 10 seconds and quick few squeezas and you on the new flavour. This past few days in the bush has just shown me again why I love my Reos no fuss quick pitstop this morning rewick in 5 no need to even wet the wick just squeeze and wait squeeze and wait, done dripper like flavor. I haven't really touched my poor SM25 this week. 

And you don't have to break the bank get a little Pico Squeeza a clone OL16 and you are good to go. Really try it you'll never look back......


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

Waine said:


> Its strange, the "Squonker" concept has never grabbed my attention. Never had the desire to acquire one. Infant, I don't even like the word. You know when you just don't like a particular word, and you don't even really know why? Well, I don't even like the word "Squonker", it sounds....almost childish, silly...I don't know....hard to explain. No offence to anyone, it just a personal quirk.
> 
> Also, I get tired of one juice flavour quickly. I can't imagine having to squeeze a whole 10 or 12ml plastic bottle of juice before I change it.
> 
> ...



Hi @Waine 
I hear you - it is quite a strange word - "squonk" - lol

And I understand that you want to drip various flavours instead of a full bottle of the same flavour.

But actually, the Reo Grand bottles are 6ml - and one only fills them to about 5ml to leave space for the squonk tube. 

When you find a flavour you like, its awesome to be able to "drip" without the fuss and mess of dripping. Also great for out and about.

And one actually needs a few squonkers to keep a few flavours on tap all the time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (22/12/16)

foGGyrEader said:


> @Waine ... dis post gonna cheese off some peeps. Treat others as you want them to treat you. Although I prefer to say "do unto others before they do unto me"



Its just the word, could they not have come up with a different word? "Sqwonk"... LOL...

OK, so I looked up the word...

The Squonk is a mythical creature reputed to live intheHemlock forests of northern Pennsylvania.[1][2] Legends of squonks probably originated in the late nineteenth century, at the height of Pennsylvania's importance in the timber industry.

The earliest known written account of squonks comes from a book by William T. Cox called _Fearsome Creatures of the Lumberwoods, With a Few Desert and Mountain Beasts_ (1910). Cox's account is reprinted in Jorge Luis Borges' _Book of Imaginary Beings_ (1969).

The legend holds that the creature's skin is ill-fitting, being covered with warts and other blemishesand that because it is ashamed of its appearance, it hides from plain sight and spends much of its time weeping.[2] Hunters who have attempted to catch squonks have found that the creature is capable of evading capture by dissolving completely into a pool of tears and bubbles when cornered. A certain J.P. Wentling is supposed to have coaxed one into a bag, which, while he was carrying it home suddenly lightened. On inspection, he found that the bag contained only the liquidremains of the sad animal.

The "scientific name" of the squonk, _Lacrimacorpus dissolvens_, comes from Latin words meaning "tear", "body", and "dissolve".[1]

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (22/12/16)

Think someone needs to update Wikipedia

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## spiv (22/12/16)

Squonk is an onomatopeia.
I enjoy it because it's dripping, just from the bottom. Changing flavours is the same as a normal dripper, just swop out the bottles, vape the wick cleanish and wet the wicks again. Also having the excess juice pulled back into the bottles means I'm not over dripping and my wicks are saturated perfectly. 
I'm up to 4 squonker mods already. Atomisers are a little trickier. A bf Goon would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Gersh (22/12/16)

The "rawness" of mech mods and RDA's is what attracted me to vaping, and all I wanted to do was just dive straight into the deep end and immediately start fidgeting with wires and screws and ohms and and and !.. 

But I wanted to be a "pro" at all this so I started a week ago with a vw mod and tank ,, I must say it's been lots of fun and because of this forum I learnt so much. 

Although clicking a button is fun from time to time, I don't think there's anything more rewarding than actually building something and enjoying it. IMO. (It's like that feeling you get after fixing something that's hasn't been working ) 

Plus ..what's more manly than a full beard , muscles , tattoos and dripping on a RDA mech mod with a mean look on your face . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daniel (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> The "rawness" of mech mods and RDA's is what attracted me to vaping, and all I wanted to do was just dive straight into the deep end and immediately start fidgeting with wires and screws and ohms and and and !..
> 
> But I wanted to be a "pro" at all this so I started a week ago with a vw mod and tank ,, I must say it's been lots of fun and because of this forum I learnt so much.
> 
> ...


And couching like a school kid on his first pull of a cigarette lol. Careful drippers and Mechs are for advanced vapers you need to know what you doing otherwise you might lose the beard  always remember the lower the ohms the higher the amps more amps check your battery can handle it. And of course shorts as well... Geez I sound like an old geezer... 

Anyway I also dove in head first my first vape was a Nemesis Mech and a Tugboat 1 coil building was easy but man that first hit I took I almost died. Still have it built it up the other day (see earlier post in this thread) and the vape was enjoyable but not nearly as effortless as a Reo. I know I know I sound like a fanboi but they are just that good like an old Toyota Hilux it just goes on and on... Yes I do own an old Hilux too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## acorn (22/12/16)

Waine said:


> Its strange, the "Squonker" concept has never grabbed my attention. Never had the desire to acquire one. Infant, I don't even like the word. You know when you just don't like a particular word, and you don't even really know why? Well, I don't even like the word "Squonker", it sounds....almost childish, silly...I don't know....hard to explain. No offence to anyone, it just a personal quirk.
> 
> Also, I get tired of one juice flavour quickly. I can't imagine having to squeeze a whole 10 or 12ml plastic bottle of juice before I change it.
> 
> ...


*Squonk = Bottom Feeding*



I Own Three REO Grands, One Thereom BF (Atties: RM2's, Cyclone/Cyclops and OL16), great for out and about and dedicated to my 9/12mg Tobacco juices.
Also have a few great RDA's (Goon/Recoil/ TM) usualy for my at home after work dripping treats and DIY Juice testing.
Then my regulateds with RTA/ RDTA usualy for work and driving...
I enjoy all the aspects of vaping and each have their pro's and con's depending on your circumstances/ environment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Waine (22/12/16)

Gersh said:


> The "rawness" of mech mods and RDA's is what attracted me to vaping, and all I wanted to do was just dive straight into the deep end and immediately start fidgeting with wires and screws and ohms and and and !..
> 
> But I wanted to be a "pro" at all this so I started a week ago with a vw mod and tank ,, I must say it's been lots of fun and because of this forum I learnt so much.
> 
> ...



@Gersh I can relate exactly. First I enjoyed the technical / electronic side of VW mods. I feel I have reached my ceiling with all the bells and whistles, as awesome as most of these are. I never got the whole Temperature Control vibe.

Now I want to experience the rawness of a quality tube Mech mod, to enjoy the feel, the design, and the quality. I have always enjoyed handling brass and copper objects. They are life time mementos for me. Perhaps I was a coppersmith in my past life. 

I have learned a few embarrassing lessons in this site by building my RDA too low on a cheap Mech tube mod and the Noisy Cricket 1. I could have hurt myself but some good folk here set me on the right track.

So now I look forward to my 2 new Real Mech mods at month end. I will pay through my ... but it will be fun and worth it in the long run. Also looking forward to pairing these with a great new RDA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (22/12/16)

To try to emphasize the thrust of my sentiments.... I am not really a lover of TV. But I just stumbled on this show on channel 186 called "Forged in Fire". Man, I love the show. It's a competition on making ancient weaponry with scrap or salvaged steel. 

This ties up with my affection for hard raw steel. Owning a piece of well fashioned metal, copper, brass or Stainless, and vaping on it just does something for me.

Just wanted to share.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (22/12/16)

Waine said:


> To try to emphasize the thrust of my sentiments.... I am not really a lover of TV. But I just stumbled on this show on channel 186 called "Forged in Fire". Man, I love the show. It's a competition on making ancient weaponry with scrap or salvaged steel.
> 
> This ties up with my affection for hard raw steel. Owning a piece of well fashioned metal, copper, brass or Stainless, and vaping on it just does something for me.
> 
> ...


You better have a Sheamus on order  local all the way....


----------



## Silver (22/12/16)

acorn said:


> *Squonk = Bottom Feeding*
> View attachment 79391
> View attachment 79392
> 
> ...



Very well summarised @acorn!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rusty (22/12/16)

Wayyy better flavour !!!! And i love RDAs with wide bore !!!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/12/16)

Soutie said:


> This is good to hear, I'm considering getting a goon 24 clone before I buy the actual thing to try it out. You might just have pushed me even closer to doing that.



If you get the clone, and then upgrade, keep my number close, I'm caught up in the same struggle!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (23/12/16)

Did two builds today that I want to share. One on a Brass Clone Goon 22 mm. And one on the SS clone 22mm.

Brass Goon RDA 22mm

Wraps: Kanthal
ID: 3
Gauge: 20
Single or Duel: Dual parallel
Wraps: 6 1/2
Ohms: 0.12
Comments: Hits like a steam train. Had to use the thinner drip tip. All three air holes open. Warm but very satisfying vape.




Goon RDA 22mm SS

Wraps: Kanthal
ID: 3
Gauge: 20
Single or Duel: Dual parallel
Wraps: 7 1/2
Ohms: 0.13
Comments: Hits hard and full. Had to use the thinner drip tip. All three air holes open. Warm but very satisfying vape.




Used both on the Tesla Invader III. I have to use setting no 1 as the vape really hits hard above that.

I could not go below 0.10 Ohms as these "Semi Mech" mods circuit boards does not allow to fire below 0.10 Ohm. But my aim was to go as low as possible and be safe.

I had great fun using such thick wire. Nothing wrong with these Goon clones!




Edit

On a VW Mod, this build works great @ 35W - 40W with two air holes open. Also, the 22mm Clone Goon may be a bit small for this build, I think it will work excellently on the 24mm. Lastly, a thicker (higher percentage) VG juice is better on these coils.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eldeo (24/12/16)

Waine said:


> @Eldeo Works great for me in all my RTA's. It may have something to do with the fact that I only use Dischem Organic cotton pads for all my wicking. I have spent about 2 months trying different rolling methods, eventually perfecting my own way of doing the "Scottish Roll". I call it "Scottish Viennas". These Dischem (beige color wrapping) are so cheap that you can afford to experiment. I actually had so much fun trying out different rolling methods and finally finding my sweet spot.
> 
> Just a friendly pointer. On vaping forums some readers don't like the word "smoking", but big ups to you if you are happy "vaping" on your happy place coils and wicks.
> 
> ...


aaha! Will try them out, thanks for the tip.  Maybe you could make a vid showing us how to do your method. What diameter is your coil and how many wraps, ohms etc? Would like to try it out if it's .35 or below in ohms. 
Will remember that about the word "smoking", it shows how "tar sticks" have affected my brain chemistry.


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/12/16)

Waine said:


> Did two builds today that I want to share. One on a Brass Clone Goon 22 mm. And one on the SS clone 22mm.
> 
> Brass Goon RDA 22mm
> 
> ...


That doesn't look like a parallel coil. A 20g dual para would ohm out way lower to.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegee (25/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> That doesn't look like a parallel coil. A 20g dual para would ohm out way lower to.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


0.07 
And 0.087 
Respectively probably just a typo 

Really neat builds on those goons 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (25/12/16)

craigb said:


> just played around with a tank. Made me appreciate my little squonker that much more. It. Just. Vapes.
> 
> Cotton getting a bit dry? Squonk!
> 
> ...


You will love the SM22!


----------



## Waine (23/1/17)

Zegee said:


> 0.07
> And 0.087
> Respectively probably just a typo
> 
> ...



I meant "horizontal", not parallel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

